# Moby Wrap with newborn, help!



## Lollycake

Hi,
I've been having a bit of trouble trying to use my Moby wrap, I've tried about 5 or 6 times now and my baby just seems to hate it! The over the shoulder bits seemed to be too tight and and round the tummy bit too loose, so he sounded like he was struggling to breathe in it, when I tried to fix this it all seemed too loose and when I bent forwards he sort of dangled infront of me. There seems to be no head support for him and it doesn't feel very secure to wear... He's nearly 4weeks old and about 9lb 6oz now. Is it just a matter of practising more or should I try another type of carrier, thinking of maybe a Beco Gemini or Ergo, but if my baby just doesn't like being worn then perhaps not a good idea to waste the money! :shrug:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lozzy21

If you could post a pic it might be easier for us to see what's going wrong.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yep definitely post a pic if you can :) I'm sure it's fixable.


----------



## Lollycake

Ok, hope the pics have uploaded ok. First I tried the newborn hug hold, but he really hates it, feels like he's too big for it? He seems a bit happier in the normal hug hold, but it says in the instruction book not to use that until 3-4months...Only problem with it are that his arms seemed squsihed, not really sure where they should be, and his head still isn't very supported. Have uploaded how the tie isn't very tight also (have tied on my back as I still have a LOT of pregnancy weight and doesn't feel comfy tied at the front). Please excuse mess of the room behind me!! Thanks again :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0430.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 24









IMAG0431.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 20









IMAG0432.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0435.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 20









IMAG0437.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not a wrapper normally so I'm sure others will be able to give better advice, but the wrap doesn't look tight enough or well enough spread to me, especially in the first two pics. I think the bits crossed over on your front should be better spread over him and the band around the middle should be spread out more too, so that it goes higher up and will support him better. 

If he doesn't seem to like the newborn position, I would try one for older babies but try to froggy his legs. I didn't use a wrap when my girls were littler but neither of them liked the newborn (froggy) position in our mei tai so don't worry too much if he doesn't like what he's 'meant' to!


----------



## TriChick

My LO seemed to love the Newborn Kangaroo hold. I found it easier to adjust as well if it started feeling lose.


----------



## Lollycake

Thank you for your help, will skip the newborn one then and try to make it tighter. Will also give the kangaroo one a go today! :)


----------



## jcg0506

I would pull the waist band up to his shoulders for more support. Does he hold his head up already? If so, you can definitely do the regular hug hold, just keep the legs inside. If he falls asleep you can just tuck his head under the side strap.


----------



## Pixxie

Ok, when putting the Moby on it should feel like you wont fit the baby in. Give it a good tug outwards first to make the pocket, then slip baby in. After 5 minutes or so the whole thing should have stretched out more and be perfectly snug. 

If he doesn't like the cradle hold go for the regular hug hold, leave LO's legs tucked up in a froggy position inside the wrap, just the feet if anything visible. Spread each side of the cross over him, one at a time, as much as you can. only LO's head should now be visible. Pull up 'safety band'. 

LO's arms will be best bent and tucked up near his face so he can suck his fingers or resting on your sides. 

HTH! xx


----------



## Lollycake

Thanks everyone!
Seems to be much better now and he goes asleep after a few mins of being in it :D
Quick question though, is there an easy way to sit down while wearing it? He tends to wake up as soon as I sit? (think I squish him making him uncomfy!)


----------



## Pixxie

Lollycake said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Seems to be much better now and he goes asleep after a few mins of being in it :D
> Quick question though, is there an easy way to sit down while wearing it? He tends to wake up as soon as I sit? (think I squish him making him uncomfy!)

Act like your pregnant! lol do that funny sit down that heavily pregnant ladies do and it should be better, You'll probably have to a semi recline.


----------

